# Activer clairement le Bluetooth pour manette Xbox

## jolito

Bien le bonjour tout le monde,

Comme le dit le titre, je cherche à comprendre comment activer le bluetooth dans un premier temps. les sujets déjà abordés dans le forum ne me sont pas assez claire pour que je puisse exploiter les réponses.

Et si j'arrive à activer le bluetooth, je tenterai la connexion de la manette xbox (avez-vous déjà réalisé cette expérience ?)

Merci d'avance à tous

Cordialement

----------

## SnowBear

Salut,

As-tu regardé cet article du wiki https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Bluetooth ? 

Voir celui-ci en complément https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Bluetooth_input_devices ?

----------

## jolito

salut, et merci de ta réponse rapide.

le premier lien, je l'avais regardé en effet. j'ai déjà exécuté les commandes. j'en étais au "start bluetoothctl", mais malheureusement,  à l acommande "[bluetooth]#list ", rien ne se passait ..

je vais jeter un oeil au 2ème lien (que j'avais pas trouver, merci)

Cordialement

----------

## SnowBear

Si list ne te retourne rien c'est que ta carte bt n'est pas détectée (ou que ton user n'as pas les droits).

----------

## jolito

je vois ma clé bluetooth (désolé si j'avais pas précisé ce détail) dans lsusb (donc, détecté pour moi, mais je peux me trompé).

je ne sais pas si importance il y a, mais mon desktop est gnome pour information.

----------

## SnowBear

Ce n'est pas parce que lsusb la remonte que le module est chargé et fonctionnel par exemple.

----------

## jolito

ah d'accord, désolé, merci d'enrichir ma connaissance.

en revanche, je n'ai certainement pas dû octroyer les droits au user. je vais rechercher la commande dans le wiki.

merci de m'avoir éclairer, j'avance tranquille

----------

